# Aquari Sol



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for those that may be interested...Aquari Sol is very hard to find these days.. i have contacted a number of shops and none of them have it....
i do have a very limited supply of it that i will be offering for sale in the next couple of days...

Aquari Sol is an excellent treatment for a number of ailments such as...
Ick.........protozoan parasites........velvet.........gasping for air....flicking against hard surfaces...and sluggishness......
for all freshwater fish.....not for use where there are invertebrates..
it will not stain or discolor the water...
can also be used on sensitive species such as catfish and loaches....

1 ml treats 18 gallons.....
available in 2 oz bottles...........2 oz treats 1000 gallons

2 oz bottle .............................$3.00 plus shipping....USPS Priority shipping is a flat rate of $5.00

i will only have about 14-16 bottles available....

please PM me to order...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well folks ; something interesting has come up...i only have about 1/2 gallon of Aquari Sol left.....and i just found out from the manufacturer that it is no longer being made..
so it looks like i won't be selling any more of my stock other than the 3 bottles that angelclown got....
it is quite a shame that they discontinue such a good product ; but it is all about money..
while a 2 ounce bottle of their replacement med might cost the same as 2 ounces of A S ;it will not treat as much volume...2 ounces of Aquari sol will treat 1000 ; i dount the replacement will even come close to that...so folks will have to pay more to treat the same amount of water...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

WOW that sucks that they discontinued making it, it really does work to prevent diseases. I am glad that I got on top of it when I did.


----------

